# FR: I know that you have been ill for two weeks



## Hela

Re-bonjour,

Quel temps choisisseriez-vous en français pour traduire cette phrase? Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi, SVP?

I know that you *have been* ill *for* two weeks. 
a) Je sais que vous *avez été* malade *pendant *deux semaines. 
b) Je sais que *cela fait* deux semaines que vous *êtes* malade.

Cordialement,
Hela


----------



## Maître Capello

Si la personne n'est plus malade aujourd'hui, utilise la phrase (a) ; si elle l'est encore, utilise la (b).


----------



## Hela

Vous pensez donc que la phrase anglaise peut avoir les deux sens ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Hela said:


> Vous pensez donc que la phrase anglaise peut avoir les deux sens ?


Il me semble que oui… Mais attends la confirmation d'un anglophone.


----------



## DearPrudence

Maître Capello said:


> Il me semble que oui… Mais attends la confirmation d'un anglophone.


Je ne suis pas anglophone, mais pour moi, cela signifie seulement que la personne est encore malade.
Avec le _present perfect_, cela montre que l'action a commencé dans le passé et continue maintenant, ce que nous traduisons par un présent en français ici :
*I know that you have been ill for two weeks. 
**"Je sais que cela fait deux semaines que vous êtes malade."
"Je sais que vous êtes malade depuis deux semaines".

* *Je sais que vous **avez été malade **pendant deux semaines. 
I know you were sick for two weeks* (but now, you're alright )

But natives can correct me


----------



## marget

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, DearPrudence


----------



## Maître Capello

Est-ce que c'est une exception pour le verbe _to be_ qui ne peut bien évidemment pas se conjuguer au present perfect continuous ? Ce que je veux dire, c'est la chose suivante :

_I've been working _(pres. perf. continuous) _for two weeks → Cela fait deux semaines que je travaille_ (et ce n'est toujours pas terminé)
_I've worked _(pres. perf. simple) _for two weeks → J'ai travaillé pendant deux semaines_ (mais je viens de finir)

Puisqu'on ne dit pas _I've been being_, on utilise le present perfect simple à la place et du coup on utilise le simple past là où on utiliserait normalement le present perfect. Suis-je complètement à côté de la plaque ou est-ce (plus ou moins ) cela ?

_I've been _(pres. perf. simple) _ill for two weeks → Cela fait deux semaines que je suis malade_ (et ce n'est toujours pas terminé)
_I was _(simple past)_ ill for two weeks → J'étais malade pendant deux semaines_ (mais c'est terminé) [dans ce cas, contrairement à _I've worked_, cela peut s'être terminé il y a plusieurs jours]


----------



## marget

Oui, tu as bien compris, mais _to be_ n'est pas le seul verbe dans cette catégorie.  On dit aussi _I've had _... a cold for two weeks et _I've known._..  her for a long time.    Malheureusement, je ne connais pas la règle, mais je vais la chercher.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, je crois que ce sont les verbes dits d'« état » tels que _to know, to believe, to like, to know, to hate_, _to prefer, to have,_ etc.


----------



## DearPrudence

Maître Capello said:


> _I've been working _(pres. perf. continuous) _for two weeks → Cela fait deux semaines que je travaille_ (et ce n'est toujours pas terminé)
> _I've worked _(pres. perf. simple) _for two weeks → J'ai travaillé pendant deux semaines_ (mais je viens de finir)


I would have thought that:
*"I've worked in this company for two years"*
meant that he still worked there. That he's still in the company...
Am I wrong?


----------



## JazzByChas

À mon avis, vous avez raison...la travaille n'est pas terminée. Si on a dit,
"I had worked in this company for two years [but left last week].
ça indique que la personne a terminé son travaille.
En même façon, si on dit
"I know that you HAD been ill for two weeks" indique que la personne n'est plus malade.


----------



## Maître Capello

Err… of course, but we're talking about the *present* perfect, not the *past* perfect… (With the past perfect it is obvious that the events are over.)


----------



## marget

You are correct, DearPrudence.  I've worked(I've been working) for this company for two weeks means that  the speaker is still working there.  If the person no longer works there, s/he could say "I worked for that company for two weeks".


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm a bit confused now since you said I had it right in post #7… 

I thought the present perfect *simple* indicated the action could either have just ended about now or possibly be still ongoing. On the other hand I believed the present perfect *continuous* indicated with some more emphasis the action was necessarily ongoing…

So can't you say _I've worked for this company for ten years but just got fired_?


----------



## marget

In post 7, I was referring only to the sentence "I've been ill for two weeks".  If someone were to say "I've worked for that company for two weeks", I would think that the person was still working.  I would expect the full sentence to be something like "I've worked (I've been working)  for that company for two weeks so far and I still haven't met my boss."  However, I think you can say "I've worked  for that company for ten years and they just fired me." I think that in this context, the present perfect simple shows that the action bears relevance to the present.


----------

